# G.DE KONING TILLY



## saddiejane

HELLO AGAIN;
 I WAS GOING THREW A BOX OF OLD SALT SHAKERS THAT MY MOTHER-IN- LAW GAVE ME .SHE  DUG  THEM YEARS AGO AND FOUND THIS BOTTLE  AND I CAN NOT  FIND ANY THING ON IT .(IN ENGLISH) 

 DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO ON G.DE KONING TILLY?
 THANKS
 SARAH


----------



## saddiejane

SORRY IT ISNT VERRY CLEARI'LL TRY ANOTHER HOPE THIS ONE IS BETTER IF NOT  I WILLTAKE ONE OUT SIDE TOMARROW
 THANKS AGAIN
 SARAH


----------



## KentOhio

I have one of those. They're pretty common, worth about $5. They had some kind of medicine in them called "Haarlem Oil."


----------



## capsoda

Hey Sarah, Like Brian said, they are pertty common. here is everthing you ever wanted to know about Tilly and Haarlem Oil.

 Follow this link......
http://www.bottlebooks.com/questions/Oct2001/haarlem_oil.htm


----------



## saddiejane

thanks  for the info


----------



## shes2funky4u

it's an old medicine bottle from a pharmacy. don't know the value, but they were mass produced and aren't blown glass they are molded glass.


----------



## shes2funky4u

it's an old medicine bottle from a pharmacy. don't know the  value, but they were mass produced and aren't blown glass they are  molded glass.​


----------



## Harry Pristis

Here's the earlier version of this vial from CLAES TILLY:


----------

